# Russian Mother Takes Touching Photos of Her Sons and Their Animals



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2014)

Russian mother takes touching natural photos of her sons and their relationship with animals...http://www.viralnova.com/animal-whisperer/ .  Here's one of them...


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 19, 2014)

_*Great Pics SB i love the Animals in the womb*_

http://www.viralnova.com/here-are-1...-absolutely-beautiful-especially-the-dolphin/


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2014)

Beautiful pictures.:love_heart:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

More great photos from this gal.  http://www.boredpanda.com/animal-children-farm-photography-elena-shumilova/


----------



## Cookie (Jan 17, 2015)

SeaBreeze, these beautiful pictures are wonderful works of art...... I love them, thanks for sharing with us.


----------

